# University of Montana Apprentice course



## Deeg (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.umt.edu/sell/programs/bee/

I took the on line apprentice class which just ended this past week. I highly recommend it. Wasn't sure what to expect from the class, as its on line, but the instructors were awesome. Bee biology, bee history, hive inspections, diseases and pests, colony dynamics, equipment, bee laws and more! Lots of practical videos, discussion forums, and even a couple of short papers to write. 

With my work schedule, there was no way I would be able to attend any classes that are held locally, so being able to 'attend' at 11 pm or 5 in the morning was awesome. The class format was easy to follow and they gave you plenty of time to do the requisite work and exams.

The instructors provide a lot of feedback to questions, and I've learned so much from them. Now I head to the hives with purpose in mind and a new way of looking at them, not just inspecting and guessing and hoping I'm not missing something important.  You do have to participate in the forums (if you want a decent grade), that was the only bad part for me. I like to lurk and absorb, and sometimes, i just don't have anything to ask or add..... 

I think I will work with the hives for at least another year before I attempt the journeyman level class. 


Dee


----------

